# Which synths have your favorite workflow for modulation?



## shawnsingh (Aug 22, 2018)

Interested to hear about people's workflows specifically around how you set up modulation.

Do you feel it's a slow annoying process to attach a modulation source to each parameter you want, or do you think you are comfortable fast?

What kind of features do you use for modulation... Do you just slap a bunch of parameters to your mod wheel, do you like to set up only a few LFOs, or do you like to go crazy with hand drawn curves and sequences?

What parameters do you find yourself modulating usually? Any killer combos you like to use?

What synths (or synth + fx setups) are your favorite when it comes to considering their modulation features and workflow?

Cheers!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 22, 2018)

I love using ZebraHZ with the Plugmon Musik Fabrik skin. I much prefer it to the default skin, it's a joy to work with for me, although I'm a bit shit as a synth programmer. Really quick to set up and tweak modulations. I usually map "brightening" things to CC1 (modulation), usually just filters opening but sometimes distortion or the shape module doing something interesting too. I'll sometimes add wet/dry mix for FX to the XY pads so I can quickly tweak via knobs that are mapped to my NanoKontrol2. Also, I set the output stage of all my synths to react to CC11 (expression) so I can draw in a volume the same way you can with most orchestral libraries.

I recently picked up Bazille (using the GearPorn skin of course) and am having a great time making horrible noises, much to the chagrin of my neighbors. It sounds great and the virtual patch cables are fun, if a bit cheesy -- but then again who doesn't love spaghetti with parmesan?


----------



## Jaap (Aug 22, 2018)

When I started out as composer, I did not have a computer and wrote my scores when I was on the conservatory just with pen and paper. I always drew out the complete score first and had in mind already the articulations I wanted there. So when the score was finished I then drew in all the bows, dots, dynamic markings etc. I love that process. It gives me again a look at the score and with this I polish it. It has something peaceful and quiet for me as the composing is already done and my mindset has changed.

I realise I do the same nowadays when I craft my presets. I figure out first in my head what I want and put that into work in whatever synth I am working with and when I am done, I go back to the beginning and add the modulations. Same result as above actually, somehow I have different state of mind and I enjoy this process. Hence therefore I think I don't become very annoyed if a modulation process is maybe not completely smooth.

I like the modulation works in Falcon the most, not because of the ease, but because of the freaking infinite amount of options. Clever and intelligent design that can be at first overwhelming, but oh boy what a depth and possibilities.
For pure synths Zebra 2 comes close to this. So many things can be done, specially when you grasped the mod matrix and that you can modulate the modulation and even modulate that again if you want 

The most easy one to work with I find Omnisphere. I like the layout, the simple "right click" on a parameter to modulate it and go 
For a while I thought Avenger would be a serious contester with the ease as you can simply drag and drop everything everywhere, but I like the cleaner interface of Omnisphere.


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 23, 2018)

Jaap said:


> For a while I thought Avenger would be a serious contester with the ease as you can simply drag and drop everything everywhere, but I like the cleaner interface of Omnisphere.



For me, drag and drop is one of those things that sounds like a good idea but I much prefer a good old mod-matrix or at least some way to see quickly what's controlling what if it is a right-click to assign kind of a thing (eg Omnisphere, Synthmaster). Much of the time I'm mapping performance controllers to parameters such as filter, attack, release, LFO etc and much prefer a mod matrix for that over MIDI learn.

Similarly, I like the pin-matrix of the VCS3alikes (or Sugar Bytes' Factory) and really can't get on with the cables on the other analogue modular emulations.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 23, 2018)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I love using ZebraHZ with the Plugmon Musik Fabrik skin.



Oh wow. I didn't realise you could get different skins for ZebraHZ! I've only just bought it so have a long way to go before mastering it but I love it and I was hoping there was a way of using the updated Zebra2 skin for ZebraHZ (or a skin with as much high res detail. I wouldn't mind if it wan't for the fact I'm using a 4k screen and it's a little blurry etc


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 23, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Oh wow. I didn't realise you could get different skins for ZebraHZ! I've only just bought it so have a long way to go before mastering it but I love it and I was hoping there was a way of using the updated Zebra2 skin for ZebraHZ (or a skin with as much high res detail. I wouldn't mind if it wan't for the fact I'm using a 4k screen and it's a little blurry etc


It's in the works, per the KVR U-he forum. Should be any day now.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 23, 2018)

Zebra/HZ, but mostly because I studied the yee-haw out of that synth. The first synth I learned programming on.


----------



## lastmessiah (Aug 23, 2018)

Bitwig makes modulation very intuitive and streamlined, and FXpansion products are similarly designed. They are also more powerful than a typical mod matrix.


----------



## HeliaVox (Aug 23, 2018)

I love the modulatin madness in Bitwig.


----------



## ghobii (Aug 23, 2018)

I love how modulation is set up on SugarBytes Factory. Just a big grid, right there on the main view, quick and powerful. And I'm not even interested in programming synths that don't animate the modulation. After getting used to synths like this and Serum, older unanimated modulation on synths like Massive is so unappealing.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 23, 2018)

My modular rack.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 23, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> It's in the works, per the KVR U-he forum. Should be any day now.


 I recently emailed u-he support to ask about the update for ZebraHZ -- they said it's coming but it didn't seem immediately imminent. Hope I'm wrong. Looking forward to new reverb module and additional MSEGs.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 23, 2018)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I recently emailed u-he support to ask about the update for ZebraHZ -- they said it's coming but it didn't seem immediately imminent. Hope I'm wrong. Looking forward to new reverb module and additional MSEGs.


I know, the 2.8 improvement to Zebra made such a difference. There's a quote from Urs in the forum saying that Hans really wants the HZ update, so I think they are working hard to get it ready.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Hans. What a guy! VST3 support would be nice too.


----------

